
What's nice about Clojure numerical computing with new Neanderthal 0.16.0 - dragandj
http://dragan.rocks/articles/17/Neanderthal-016-Whats-nice-about-Clojure-numerical-computing-with-Neanderthal
======
laredo
Is it possible to use this as a backend for deep learning in Python with
TensorFlow and the likes?

~~~
dragandj
I don't think it would be practical as a backend in Python, but for a Clojure
equivalent of TensorFlow - certainly.

